# How to dump GBC sav?



## Jhyrachy (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everybody!

Today i found my really old pokémon yellow cartridge and, like a miracle, the battery is still working and all my pokemon are still here!
Now i'm wondering if there is a way to dump the SAV to save it forever.

I have:
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Adance SP
GameBoy Micro
DsLite

EzFlash IV
R4
AceKard 2i

There is any way to do it?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.smartboycart.com/

It will dump your game and Save, and it's also a GB/GBC flashcart


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice, but 55$ is pretty expensive for a thing i'll use two times


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> Nice, but 55$ is pretty expensive for a thing i'll use two times


 
You can't buy one anyway as their Paypal account has been suspended.

I have what's called a Monster Brain by datel that can backup Pokemon saves to its internal memory and I use it to change the batteries in Pokemon GB games without losing the save files.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> Nice, but 55$ is pretty expensive for a thing i'll use two times


I can gladly back up your saves for you. Click on the link in my signature to be taken to my thread detailing how I do it! If you can't view my thread, just send me a PM and we'll go from there.

EDIT: 400th post!!!!


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> I can gladly back up your saves for you. Click on the link in my signature to be taken to my thread detailing how I do it! If you can't view my thread, just send me a PM and we'll go from there.


 
The flag says they live in Italy so I don't think it'll be cost effective to mail their cartridge to Canada and back to Italy.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> The flag says they lives in Italy so I don't think it'll be cost effective to mail his cartridge to Canada and back to Italy.


It will surely be cheaper than $55. Let him worry about the costs. He'll make a decision based on how much he values his save file(s).


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> It will surely be cheaper than $55. Let him worry about the costs. He'll make a decision based on how much he values his save file(s).


 
I don't know about Italy or Canada but it usually costs me roughly $8 to ship something 3 oz or less in weight internationally and the tracking only tells me when it leaves the country so that's always kinda scary not knowing if your package actually arrived or not. Had packages get lost a few times.

Might have to seek out someone more local who can do it.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> I don't know about Italy or Canada but it usually costs me roughly $8 to ship something 3 oz or less in weight internationally and the tracking only tells me when it leaves the country so that's always kinda scary not knowing if your package actually arrived or not. Had packages get lost a few times.
> 
> Might have to seek out someone more local who can do it.


Dude it's alright, Jhyrachy will deal this. Don't work yourself up over this.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Dude it's alright, Jhyrachy will deal this. Don't work yourself up over this.


 
How am I working myself up over anything? And please don't call me a dude. I know you want to push your save dumping service but the OP should try to look at every option available to them.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> How am I working myself up over anything? And please don't call me a dude. I know you want to push your save dumping service but the OP should try to look at every option available to them.


What is your problem? Why do you keep responding? Why do you insist the OP not use my service? O.o It's his decision. You don't have to decide for him.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> What is your problem? Why do you keep responding? Why do you insist the OP not use my service? O.o It's his decision. You don't have to decide for him.


 
I could ask you the same question. I never said the OP should not use your service, I was just listing the cons of such an arrangement.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> I could ask you the same question. I never said the OP should not use your service, I was just listing the cons of such an arrangement.


Oy... Like I said, the OP can deal with this himself, you don't have to work yourself up over this.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Oy... Like I said, the OP can deal with this himself, you don't have to work yourself up over this.


 
Why do you keep saying that? I'm doing nothing of the sort. You seem agitated that I'm not all for your option.

http://www.hkems.com/product/gb/gba-tr.htm

Here's something else OP might want to buy to backup their saves.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Why do you keep saying that? I'm doing nothing of the sort. You seem agitated that I'm not all for your option.
> 
> http://www.hkems.com/product/gb/gba-tr.htm
> 
> Here's something else OP might want to buy to backup their saves.


 
I'm pretty sure OP is aware of these methods (it's like the #1 search result, after all), and thought they are too costly, which is why they listed what they owned hoping they could backup their saves using what they already own.
That right there costs a good $25 plus shipping at LEAST. My method, with the shipping costs you kindly provided, would cost $16 + $2 per save.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> I'm pretty sure OP is aware of these methods (it's like the #1 search result, after all), and thought they are too costly, which is why they listed what they owned hoping they could backup their saves using what they already own.
> That right there costs a good $25 plus shipping at LEAST. My method, with the shipping costs you kindly provided, would cost $16 + $2 per save.


 
If OP knows about linker hardware already than why would they ask if the hardware they already had was sufficient?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Datel-Mega-...d=1420266282&sr=8-1&keywords=mega+memory+card

Does anyone know if Amazon UK ships to Italy?


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> If OP knows about linker hardware already than why would they ask if the hardware they already had was sufficient?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Datel-Mega-Memory/dp/B00004UBM5/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420266282&sr=8-1&keywords=mega memory card
> 
> Does anyone know if Amazon UK ships to Italy?


Funny you ask that, I asked the same question on this forum not too long ago myself. Comparing knowing about linkers and knowing if their own hardware was capable doesn't make sense. I was aware of linkers but since I didn't want to spend $35 plus shipping for the one I found, I asked here to see if a method existed using things I already owned. Turns out there wasn't, so I bought a Mega Memory card for $35 locally (gas killed, though, making it cost closer to $50).

But yeah, if you insist on suggesting more expensive means compared to mine, feel free. Like I said, it's OP's decision. If they want a cheaper, more reliable way of getting their save backed up, I will gladly do it for them, eliminating the risk of them screwing something up and losing the save all the while being stuck with a useless linker.

Plus, the Mega Memory card you linked doesn't allow the transfer of the save file to a computer. My method does.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Funny you ask that, I asked the same question on this forum not too long ago myself. Comparing knowing about linkers and knowing if their own hardware was capable doesn't make sense. I was aware of linkers but since I didn't want to spend $35 plus shipping for the one I found, I asked here to see if a method existed using things I already owned. Turns out there wasn't, so I bought a Mega Memory card for $35 locally (gas killed, though, making it cost closer to $50).
> 
> But yeah, if you insist on suggesting more expensive means compared to mine, feel free. Like I said, it's OP's decision. If they want a cheaper, more reliable way of getting their save backed up, I will gladly do it for them, eliminating the risk of them screwing something up and losing the save all the while being stuck with a useless linker.
> 
> Plus, the Mega Memory card you linked doesn't allow the transfer of the save file to a computer. My method does.


 
You forget the weeks it will be in transit via your method and depending on the cost of shipping it might cost just as much as buying linker hardware. Though it is desired by most OP didn't mention wanting a digital copy of their save file.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Today i found my really old pokémon yellow cartridge and, like a miracle, the battery is still working and all my pokemon are still here!
> Now i'm wondering if there is a way to dump the SAV to save it forever.
> ...


 
Do you know anyone with a Nintendo 64?

http://micro-64.com/features/gbromdumping.shtml


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> You forget the weeks it will be in transit via your method and depending on the cost of shipping it might cost just as much as buying linker hardware. Though it is desired by most OP didn't mention wanting a digital copy of their save file.


 


sonicrings said:


> If they want a cheaper, more reliable way of getting their save backed up, I will gladly do it for them, eliminating the risk of them screwing something up and losing the save all the while being stuck with a useless linker.


 
In case you missed it:



sonicrings said:


> *eliminating the risk of them screwing something up and losing the save all the while being stuck with a useless linker.*


 
Also, such devices still have a risk of losing data. Although extremely unlikely, the risk still exists. The only way to definitely back up a SAV file FOREVER, as OP asked, is by transferring to a computer. This allows you to copy it to a USB, the cloud, your phone, etc.

I hold my Pokemon Gold save file very close to my heart. When I backed up its SAV file I instantly copied it over to every USB I own (over 20), every SD card I own (over 20), my two external hard drives, all my Dropbox accounts, my two Mega accounts, my Google Drive, emailed to myself, all my devices with emulators (phone, Tablet, Wii, DS), and even sent it to three of my closest friends. If this isn't preserving it forever, I don't know what will XD


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings 
Thanks for your offer, i'll consider it, but the postal service here is really horrible (to give you an idea, a lot of seller do not ship to italy because the % of lost package is too high -.- ) and i fear more that the package will be lost or damaged then to lose the save using a linker 
But i'll check some courier and i'll let you know if i find a truthworthy service 

Monty Kensicle
In fact, i have a N64 
and i think i have the gbc game reader too, i remember using it with pokémon stadium 
But the everdrive cost around 100$ and it was not used here D:


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> sonicrings
> Thanks for your offer, i'll consider it, but the postal service here is really horrible (to give you an idea, a lot of seller do not ship to italy because the % of lost package is too high -.- ) and i fear more that the package will be lost or damaged then to lose the save using a linker
> But i'll check some courier and i'll let you know if i find a truthworthy service
> 
> ...


Awesome, sounds good. Hope you find a trustworthy service/get your save files backed up soon!


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> In case you missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How is your method the only one without risk? How will any other linkers which also backup to the computer somehow delete the save file? All you have to do to confirm the backup was successful is load it into an emulator before doing the battery swap.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> How is your method the only one without risk? How will any other linkers which also backup to the computer somehow delete the save file? All you have to do to confirm the backup was successful is load it into an emulator before doing the battery swap.


Answer me this: How will you load up the save file into an emulator?

The first time I attempted to back up my Pokemon Gold save file, after putting it on my computer it turned out to be a dud: it was a completely blank file! Thank GOD I had a way to check if it was good! I redid the backup and it was a success.

Oops, misread your post, thought you said asked about linkers which do not backup to the computer. My bad!

As for linkers that backup to the computer, there's always a risk of it requiring you to format before you begin, and other strange things... Computers are complex but dumb. At least on a Gameboy, it's just dumb: can either get it right or not at all, no other risks are associated.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

Aside from the Mega Memory card on its own all the linkers connect to the computer via USB/Printer port just like your 64Mb Smart card.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Aside from the Mega Memory card on its own all the linkers connect to the computer via USB/Printer port just like your 64Mb Smart card.


Jesus, okay, we get it lol why do you insist on dragging this on for so long, man?! XD


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

Please don't call me man. Computers like all hardware are only as good as their software.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Please don't call me man. Computers like all hardware are only as good as their software.


 
You make a good point, however this has nothing to do with anything in this thread, male-human-being. O.o'


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> You make a good point, however this has nothing to do with anything in this thread, male-human-being. O.o'


 
Why on Earth have you decided that I am male?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 3, 2015)

This thread is particularly entertaining.

Thank you.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 3, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Why on Earth have you decided that I am male?


I'm sorry, I don't recall you ever mentioning your gender and your profile pic is a male, so I assumed you were male. Forgive me.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 3, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> I'm sorry, I don't recall you ever mentioning your gender and your profile pic is a male, so I assumed you were male. Forgive me.


 
No problem, we all make mistakes genderless Metal Sonic. Say hi to Doctor Robotnik for me.

This seems the most involved, but cheapest save dumping solution. (Not to disregard sonicrings dumping service)
https://www.insidegadgets.com/2011/03/19/gbcartread-arduino-based-gameboy-cart-reader-–-part-1-read-the-rom/


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy Christ this thread escalated quickly. Chill out folks, please.

In any case, the main issue is that you really can't access GBC mode from the GBA at all, partly due to a difference in operating voltages (3.3V vs 5V) and partly because of the completely different CPU architectures between the GBC's Z80 processor and the GBA's ARM7 processor.  That's why you have to use tools and hardware made directly for the GBC in order to dump, restore, or otherwise manage GBC game save files.  You can't even use GBA linker cables to dump the save files, as the GBC hardware doesn't recognize the GBA's serial link port at all.


----------

